#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-09
<ufuk_k> hello. We have a problem in our local channel #ubuntu-tr. I am one of the persons who is responsible from ubuntu-tr.org. You can check our team from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<ufuk_k> We do not have channel privileges as Approved Turkish team
<ufuk_k> Our Project maintainer does now have channel access now. We need to get the channel priviliges
<ufuk_k> I mean he does not have channel access. You can check us https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TurkishTeam
<ufuk_k> Anyone here to help us?
<elkbuntu> im not sure what you're asking
<ufuk_k> We are the Approved Turkish team elkbuntu
<ufuk_k> and now, We do now "own" our channel
<elkbuntu> right. you're on the list since an hour ago, so obviously someone is active who has the power to do this.
<ufuk_k> we do not own right now, I mean
<elkbuntu> what do you mean by 'own' it?
<elkbuntu> raptoid is listed as founder
<ufuk_k> We need to take channel priviliges
<elkbuntu> is raptoid no longer active?
<ufuk_k> Yes, he is not active
<elkbuntu> do you have any contact information for him?
<ufuk_k> And people who get acces from him got our channell
<ufuk_k> No, not right now
<elkbuntu> what do you mean by that. i see alot of people in the access list
<elkbuntu> including you
<ufuk_k> But, our project maintainer and people on locoteamlist does not have founder access
<ufuk_k> we still have lower access
<ufuk_k> And still they can take our access, too
<elkbuntu> someone will always need to have the higher access
<ufuk_k> But this "somoneone" is not in Turkish team
<ufuk_k> I mean the approved team
<ufuk_k> I can give the information and people in approved team
<elkbuntu> are you talking about serdarakkan, fuat_benli, or heartsmagic?
<elkbuntu> oh, or xaroon
<ufuk_k> yes, We need to take prviliges from raptoid and xaroon
<ufuk_k> heartsmagic and serdarakkan is in Turkish team
<ufuk_k> Heartsmagic is one of the project leaders
<elkbuntu> ufuk_k, who is the current loco leader?
<ufuk_k> Eren Kovanci
<ufuk_k> here, ekovanvi
<ufuk_k> sorry * ekovanci
<ekovanci> :)
<elkbuntu> right, so where does heartsmagic fit in?
<ufuk_k> He is also in Turkish team and in the project leader list on http://www.ubuntu-tr.org/index.php?topic=53.0
<ufuk_k> People has taken the channel founder rights (the pasword) from raptoid
<elkbuntu> ah, so they're equal leaders?
<ufuk_k> yes
<ufuk_k> now these people are problem for us
<ufuk_k> Because raptoid is no longer active, we can not get the priviliges
<ufuk_k> So currently, the official Turkish team does not have founder priviliges on #ubuntu-tr channel
<elkbuntu> ok, eren needs to update the loco teams list to have serkan listed as co-contact. then heartsmagic can come and request all this :)
<ufuk_k> Since they got access from raptoid, we can not do anything for our irc channel
<elkbuntu> eren and serkan should probably take consideration of what channel they want listed on that list
<ufuk_k> You can check ubuntu@ubuntu-tr.org. Eren Kovanci is here
<ufuk_k> But I am speaking on his behalf, also you can ask to him.
<elkbuntu> i do need to speak to him. anyone can say they speak on his behalf
<elkbuntu> however since i dont see eren on the irc access list, he'll have to acknowledge serkan as co-contact so serkan can deal with the irc stuff
<ufuk_k> elkbuntu: he ask me to translate, because he doesn't speak well
<elkbuntu> ok, how well does serkan speak?
<ufuk_k> He speaks good,  but right now, Eren Kovanci (ekovanci) has all the rights, so he has the right as project leader
<elkbuntu> i know. however he doesnt actually have irc rights. if he can add serkan to the turkey entry on wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsList
<ekovanci> I am the project leader in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<ekovanci> eren@ubuntu-tr.org / ubuntu@ubuntu-tr.org
<elkbuntu> hello ekovanci. are you understanding what i've said so far? :)
<ufuk_k> I translate
<ufuk_k> dont worry
<ekovanci> Yes
<elkbuntu> is he willing to update the turkey entry on LoCoTeamList?
<ufuk_k> He asks why he needs to update.
<elkbuntu> once he does that, serkan will be able to arrange the changes. he is the only loco contact on the irc access list
<elkbuntu>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-tr list
<elkbuntu> unless one of those names is ekovanci in disguise
<ufuk_k> He and Serkan cooperates, Eren Kovanci is enough, Serkan only helps to translate, He does not want to get listed in locoteamlist
<ufuk_k> so right now, think me as Serkan, he is also my friend though :)
<ufuk_k> We are all friends, we dont want to be listed
<ufuk_k> We just want to take our channel's priviliges
<ufuk_k> And in the list, There is Eren Kovanci
<ufuk_k> and he is here, too
<ufuk_k> we can provide any information you want
<ufuk_k> mail domain, adress, anything
<elkbuntu> ufuk_k, see the problem is that i dont know how much eren is understanding of all this.
<ufuk_k> The important thing is here to take the channell priviliges
<ufuk_k> he is saying all the things I write
<ufuk_k> I translate him, he understands all of it
<ufuk_k> He tells me, we just want channel founder rights. You can give it to Eren Kovanci, OR serkan
<ufuk_k> it is not important
<ufuk_k> They are all in Turkish team
<elkbuntu> it is important for protecting the team. see the people you want out of the access list could have come and done this against you. as far as we see, they're trusted to the irc channel. they could pretend to be translating eren. we cannot know how much of this is real.
<ekovanci> Yes, we want channel priviliges as Approved Turkish Team
<ekovanci> and ufuk_k is on our team
<ekovanci>  You can mail to mailto:ubuntu@ubuntu-tr.org
<elkbuntu> ok. i'll see what i can do. this wont be instant since i still need to get a freenode staff to do any changes
<ufuk_k> we know some of the freenode staff
<ufuk_k> but they told us to contact with you, here
<ufuk_k> so we came here..
<elkbuntu> which freenode staff?
<ekovanci> Ufuk_k is authorized to speak on behalf of Ubuntu TR, you can sen mail to mailto:ubuntu@ubuntu-tr.org to confirmation.
<ufuk_k> We talked to a friend of serkan, AndrewB
<ufuk_k> I mean he answered and helped us in #freenode
<ufuk_k> We are asking for channel founder priviliges, so we edit the channel access list and give priviliges to people choosen by Turkish Team.
<elkbuntu> he's not a staffer unfortunately
<ufuk_k> Do we need freenode staffer right now? I mean someone from ubuntu staff can do this as far as I know.
<elkbuntu> ok, it goes like this... ubuntu irc contacts have to contact freenode staff to get it done. we dont have any superpowers
<ufuk_k> Ah, ok. I see.
<ekovanci> :)
<ufuk_k> so, any news elkbuntu?
<elkbuntu> no, staffers are not easy to find at this time unfortunately
<ufuk_k> do you want us to search?
<ufuk_k> then ask him contact to you?
<elkbuntu> you can search yes. i am doing several things at once so i havent done a big search for a staffer yet
<ufuk_k> it is 5:15 am here, we just want to to it
<ufuk_k> we are waiting here
<elkbuntu> whoa, who took *everyone* off the list, ekovanci?
<ufuk_k> elkbuntu: Udontknow came to channel, I think they re-register it
<elkbuntu> ah. right. dont forget to have them help you add heartsmagic, freenode/staff/* back, that helps your people if you or other ops are not around and it gets hit by bad people.
<elkbuntu> it means freenode staff will help right away, without asking permission from an op who isnt there to be asked anyway
<ufuk_k> ok, really thank you
<elkbuntu> i'd suggest making heartsmagic equal with ekovanci, if he's the main irc person
<ufuk_k> elkbuntu, thank you a lot for helping and waiting with us.
<elkbuntu> no problem
<ekovanci> [06:33] [Duyuru] -ChanServ- 1     ekovanci               +votsriRfAF [modified 20 minutes, 39 seconds ago]
<ekovanci> [06:33] [Duyuru] -ChanServ- 2     ufuk_kilicaslan        +votsriRfA (MANAGER) [modified 4 minutes, 28 seconds ago]
<ekovanci> [06:33] [Duyuru] -ChanServ- 3     heartsmagic            +votsriRfA (MANAGER) [modified 4 minutes, 56 seconds ago]
<RLE2008> I need help with ubuntu 7.10 it recognizes everything including my phone modem but there is no /dev/modem I tried installing the one from linuxant.com but it says that my computer has a newer version but I still cant get it to work
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-10
<leftyfb> I would like to request an ubuntu cloak since becoming a member
<jussi01> leftyfb: have you set up your nick?
<Ekushey> ahhh :)
<Ekushey> i finally became an ubuntu member :)
<Pici> Yay, congrats
<jpds> Ekushey: woohoo! congrats
<Ekushey> thanks guys :)
<jpds> so you'll be wanting your new claok now? :)
<Myrtti> congrats
<Ekushey> jpds, of coarse :)
<Ekushey> Myrtti, thank you :)
<jpds> Ekushey: best ask PriceChild nicely
<Ekushey> yeah he helped me with the unaffialated cloak
<Pici> Ekushey: Did you get added to the Ubuntu members team on LP yet?
<Ekushey> Pici, no... i need to join the group, right?
<Myrtti> you'll be joined into it
<Ekushey> oh ok
<Ekushey> great
<Pici> Ekushey: No, your regional board needs to get you added to that before you can get any of the other member perks
<Pici> It took like two days for me.
<Myrtti> @schedule
<ubottu> Myrtti: Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board | 10 Jun 15:00: Server Team | 11 Jun 06:00: Platform Team | 11 Jun 17:00: QA Team | 12 Jun 13:00: Desktop Team
<Myrtti> cool
<Ekushey> no problem, i can wait
<Pici> ooh, and it looks like my @ubuntu.com forward is working now
<Myrtti> Ekushey: if you see someone saying that the cloaks are given in -ops, would you please correct them and ask them to come here instead
<jpds> Pici: yeah, they fixedd the script about a week ago
<Ekushey> Myrtti, sure
<Myrtti> Ekushey: after the Americas meeting people were crowding in -ops which isn't the correct place
<Myrtti> I've been trying to track the person giving the wrong information but no luck :-<
<Ekushey> i'll ask PriceChild... he helped me last time
<Ekushey> no logs?
<Myrtti> no logs
<Myrtti> they just got the idea to join #ubuntu-ops from *somewhere*
<Myrtti> Gaia knows from where
<jpds> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks does say here
<Pici> Yep, I checked the wiki too
<leftyfb> hey
<leftyfb> sorry bout that, got tired and fell asleep last inght
<Pici> hey
<leftyfb> night
<leftyfb> my nick is setup, my LP page is setup, i'm part of the ubuntu members group on LP
<Pici> Well, we only have one person around today that can take care of cloaking, and he doesnt seem to be around right now.
<leftyfb> Pici: so I should just wait? Is is PriceChild who does the cloaking?
<Pici> leftyfb: yep
<Ekushey> leftyfb, PriceChild is away now, so you'll have to wait
<leftyfb> ok
<jpds> hmm, plenty of hilights today
<Pici> jpds: you have PriceChild on your hilight list?
<jpds> Pici: ...for him
<Pici> jpds: oh
<Ekushey> anyone uses Konversation here?
<jussi01> Ekushey: Idont anymore, but I have previously? whats up?
<Ekushey> jussi01, i was just wondering if i could use a spell checker on konversation
<jussi01> Ekushey: I do believe so, but best to ask in #kubuntu
<Ekushey> ok, thanks
 * PriceChild has caught up with two cloak requests in this channel.
<PriceChild> FYI - When people come in asking for one, its helpful if they leave their launchpad account url here for me to find. If they don't have an unaffiliated cloak, then get them to check they have a grouped nick and email set.
<Myrtti> cookie crumbs for PriceChild
<PriceChild> Myrtti: I hope they're not ginger :D
<Myrtti> double chocolate
<PriceChild> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Myrtti> /me huggles rhkfin
<rhkfin> :)
<Myrtti> rhkfin: did you figure out what the IRC cloak means?
<Myrtti> :-P
<rhkfin> Yes, more or less, I guess it just looks cool - but is there any actual benefit? (btw there should be some guide for new ubuntu members.. Which LP groups to join, howto get cloak etc.. )
<pleia2> rhkfin: it's all on the wiki
<pleia2> some people like cloaks so people can't see their hostname (privacy concerns)
<PriceChild> Myrtti: fail
<Myrtti> or just to show off :-P
<pleia2> on freenode it's mostly just a nice way to identify the project you're with
<pleia2> or show off :P
<Pici> rhkfin: You'll be joined to the ubuntu members lp group when your regional board members finish their tasks (or something)
<Myrtti> PriceChild: where did I fail now ;-)
 * pleia2 has considered uncloaking because her hostname is sowickedcool
<Myrtti> I've got myrtti@myrtti.fi
<Myrtti> boring.
<rhkfin> Pici: ok, thanks
<Pici> Mines dyn.optonline.something.boring.com
<Myrtti> I'm more proud of my ubuntuism than my vanity domain
<PriceChild> Oh wait no... I thought we were in -ops, I fail.
<pleia2> I've got your.worshipfulness.princessleia.com \o/
<Pici> woo
<pleia2> which is, you know, taking vanity domains to an absurd extreme ;)
<Pici> Nah, thats neat
<pugpuppy> hi
<pugpuppy> just wanted to start contributing to Ubuntu development
<pugpuppy> gathered that I have to start by resolving bugs and all that from the wiki
<ompaul> pugpuppy, so go to #ubuntu-bugs and read launchpad.net and get an account there
<pugpuppy> great thanks a lot
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-11
<liassist> hello, i was told to come to this channel to upgrade to a staffer (i have read "code of conduct")
<Ekushey> liassist, PriceChild is the person to talk to :)
<PriceChild> liassist: to upgrade to a staffer?
<Pici> liassist: 'upgrade to a staffer'?
<PriceChild> liassist: do you mean talk to a staffer to get a cloak?
<liassist> no to become a staffer
<PriceChild> what kind of staffer? do you mean channel operator?
<liassist> yes
<PriceChild> Where?
<liassist> #ubuntu
<PriceChild> liassist: when we need new ops we usually pick from the helpers in the channel
<PriceChild> liassist: you don't need ops to be useful in a channel, giving support, helping manage it etc.
<liassist> well, ive been helpin scince 2-years but ive been changing my nick sometimes
<PriceChild> liassist: Infact I can't remember the last time I used my operator access in #ubuntu, which could be a good or bad things depending on how you look at it.
<liassist> yes i know but people seem to listen well this way
<Pici> What do you mean?
<liassist> well, ive been active on the ubuntu commutnity now iam even a ubunteros and i know someone told me to become a channel op
<liassist> sir, if you are busy you can tell me ill leave
<Pici> I'm not telling you to leave, but rather I'll reiterate what PriceChild has already said:  when we need new ops we usually pick from the helpers in the channel.
<liassist> ok so thankx i was really geting anxious
<Pici> Just be helpful and be yourself in #ubuntu :)
<liassist> well ok
<emonkey> strange ... ^^
<emonkey> Maybe there are other habits on others IRCs where he is on
<emonkey> doesn't matter anyway
<Myrtti> I've most certainly been on IRC way too long
<Ekushey> hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> hi Ekushey
<Ekushey> just wanted to say hello
<Myrtti> :-)
<Ekushey> :)
 * Myrtti considers a new hackergotchi
<jpds> flaccid-: Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same IRC team ;-)
<flaccid-> jpds, not really
<flaccid-> its a matter of participation and availability
<flaccid-> i've come here and #ubuntu-ops for health, rarely much success
<flaccid-> health=help
<jpds> well, we can't be around all the time..
<flaccid-> i know that
<flaccid-> i've had responses from ubuntu people saying they can't help
<jpds> ah ,yes
<flaccid-> which makes me think, instead of this generic nature, why not #kubuntu-ops ?
<jussi01> flaccid-: because all the kubuntu ops are in #ubuntu.ops
<jussi01> sorry, #ubuntu-ops
<Ekushey> [20:14] [Kick] You have been kicked from channel #kubuntu-ops by ChanServ (Invite only channel).
<Hobbsee> flaccid-: the problem is the lack of kubuntu ops at certain times.  not where they might be situated.
 * emonkey is op on the german speaking kubuntu channels, should I be in some #*ubuntu-ops channel?
<jussi01> emonkey: no
<Hobbsee> emonkey: no, see /topic :)
<jussi01> emonkey: thats what this channel is for
<emonkey> very good
<emonkey> then is everything in order :)
<flaccid-> well maybe i can help with that ?
<jussi01> flaccid-: help with what?
<flaccid-> the lack of operators
 * Hobbsee was waiting for that.
 * flaccid- was waiting for Hobbsee to say that...
<flaccid-> :)
<Hobbsee> so then, you should know my answer without me telling you, right?
<flaccid-> Hobbsee, i've never asked out of nearly 4 years of helping
<flaccid-> how many more years does it need to be?
<Myrtti> I've noted that no-one who asks for it, gets
<Hobbsee> flaccid-: yeah, but it's more the fact that every once in a while you get banned from #kubuntu yourself, for breaking the rules, which is more of a problem....
<flaccid-> thats questionable Hobbsee
<flaccid-> the truth is that i don't wont ops, but me and some others are the ones that cop it when ops are not around..
<flaccid-> and i've proven myself well enough
<jussi01> flaccid-: there is an ops trigger for when we arent around/looking
<flaccid-> i know that.
<Hobbsee> flaccid-: i agree, that finding more ops is a good idea.
<flaccid-> Hobbsee, so besides my questionable past, what is stopping me from becoming one of these people?
<Hobbsee> and it would be a good idea to get a shortlist of those, so it can be voted on
<jpds> flaccid-: I also that more ops would be nice, however some... say that we have too many..
<flaccid-> well besides a handful of 'good' ops, i rarely see the others being active in the channel in question
<flaccid-> thats some basic feedback..
<jussi01> flaccid-: how often do you actually use !ops and no one is around?
<flaccid-> i've dont it a few times
<jussi01> and no response?
<flaccid-> i wouldn't say the lack of response if frequent. so you have a good point.
<flaccid-> but once i again i didn't ask for ops. someone expressed that there is a lack of ops...
<flaccid-> quite different..
<Hobbsee> flaccid-: the evidence that the past is actually past, and would not replicate itself at any point in the future.
<flaccid-> Hobbsee, sorry?
<flaccid-> nobody can predict human behaviour ?
<flaccid-> i don't need ops, but i wouldn't mind some backup without having to trigger !ops ...
<flaccid-> thats the point.
<flaccid-> prevention is better than cure :)
<flaccid-> Hobbsee, how would you feel about a trial period?
<Hobbsee> flaccid-: i'd have to think about that
<flaccid-> np
<flaccid-> let me just express once again, that this is not for me. i just don't want to have to be frustrated and leave because of some users. ops shouldn't have to be triggered imho to moderate...
 * Hobbsee wonders why ops should not have to be triggered.
<Hobbsee> after all, not everyone spends all the time on irc, especially in a single channel
<flaccid-> because the response sometimes can be a while
<flaccid-> i ack your point and put it to rest
<flaccid-> may i ask, is there any encouragement for one like myself who is a dominant helper ?
<Hobbsee> encouragement?
<flaccid-> yes
<flaccid-> humans live for a feeling of importance
<jussi01> !helpersnack
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jussi01> :)
<flaccid-> something like that is better than nothing...
<flaccid-> i never even knew about that thanks jussi01  :)
<Hobbsee> flaccid-: write a script to remind yourself of how helpful you are, ifyou like.
<Hobbsee> everyone deserves it, so...
<flaccid-> everyone ?
<flaccid-> why would you say that?
<Hobbsee> all the helpers, all the ops, all the people who offer support, all the people who put ubuntu together, all the people who otherwise contribute to ubuntu...
<flaccid-> thats a massive generalisation considering im the one being judged
<flaccid-> all these people and me are certainly not equal
<Myrtti> "being an administrator shouldn't be a big deal"
<Myrtti> - and it isn't.
<flaccid-> exactly and thats pretty far from my point
<jpds> flaccid-: but we're all what make Ubuntu special.
<Myrtti> exactly
<flaccid-> another generalisation
<flaccid-> define special ?
<Myrtti> speshul
<flaccid-> hehe
 * Myrtti snugglewuggles everyone
<flaccid-> the good ol sugar down strategy, i can appreciate that
<flaccid-> wont' work on me but :)
<Myrtti> it's just me
<Myrtti> pay no attention :-P
<flaccid-> and thats your right for sure
 * Myrtti gives jpds a lollipop
 * jpds gives Myrtti and flaccid- a hug
<flaccid-> thanks i appreciate it
<flaccid-> its rare i get that around here :)
<jpds> flaccid-: oh... we always have hugs in #ubuntu-motu for example
<flaccid-> ah probably didn't go there because its not 'k'
<flaccid-> if i knew thats where the hugs were at...
<jpds> flaccid-: you wouldn't have seen http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1188 by any chance?
 * Myrtti thinks kubuntu is just another flavor of "general" ubuntu
<Myrtti> HUGS ARE GREAT ♥
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<flaccid-> jpds, unfortunately thats far from what i get.
<jussi01> Myrtti: OH noes!!! I didnt hug you when I was there!!!
<Myrtti> :-O
<Myrtti> TRUE!
<jpds> flaccid-: awww.. :(
<flaccid-> we are the soldiers in the front line
 * Myrtti feels oddly... deprived
<flaccid-> i can understand that we mean nothing to the superiors...
<Myrtti> harumph
<Myrtti> flaccid-: come here and I'll hug?
<Myrtti> =^___^=
<flaccid-> hehe
<flaccid-> im FOSS i can't afford a plane ticket
<flaccid-> i just think the ubuntu 'team' needs to find a way to pay recognition to the people that have shown dedicated help
<flaccid-> having to ask is a bit ridiculous
<jpds> flaccid-: heh, I only exactly how that feels, I couldn't get the money to buy a passport to go to the last dev summit
<flaccid-> should i have joined the ubuntu brainstorm and got a green tick for free?
<Ekushey> Myrtti, ping
<Myrtti> pong
<Ekushey> Myrtti, @ubuntu.com alias is setup automatically, or do i need to do anything?
<Myrtti> mine is working a-ok
<Ekushey> i was added to the LP ~ubuntumembers team today and my alias isn't working yet
<Myrtti> and I did nothing to make them work
<Myrtti> they fixed the script that does the aliases few days ago
<Myrtti> hm, it might take a couple of days, I'm told
<Ekushey> ok, i'll wait for 2 days and see what happens
<Ekushey> thanks, Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<erUSUL> PriceChild: have you seen this ?
<erUSUL> 20:41 <Tommy_Pickles> Hello erUSUL, have you ever wanted to buy a bra for yourself, but just haven't had the time,  confidence, courage, or money? Bras can be worn by men too, and we are the answer for you. We can fit  you into a bra(or bras) just for you for your wearing pleasure. At Victoria's Secret IRC we offer many
<erUSUL>  styles of bras for ll purposes and sizes. Never go out without a bra again. Josin #victoria'ssecret  for more info.
<erUSUL> LOOL XXDD
<erUSUL> on a private msg FYI
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ping
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> 20:34 < Nafallo> Myrtti: ping
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-12
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup nickellery
<nickellery> nalioth, I have already done that
<nickellery> nalioth, wait, no I done the cloaking part... sorry about that
<nickellery> nalioth, or have I?  I know that I have my nick registered in freenode, but that is all...
<Lmnbv>  Hello everybody! I need some help! I have set up my 5.1 system, but movie and audio programms are using only the 2 front. I configured settings to 5.1 output without any results. Can anybody help me? What's the matter?
<Pici> Lmnbv: This really isnt a support channel, best to try asking in #ubuntu
<rpimenta> hi, everyone!
<rpimenta> anyone available to help me?
<Pici> What kind of help?
<erUSUL> rpimenta: the support channel is #ubuntu
<rpimenta> network cards problem!
<rpimenta> ow, thanks. excuse-me!
<Pici> rpimenta: Please join #ubuntu, you are not currently in the support channel
<rpimenta> thanks
<Ekushey> netsplit?
<Ekushey> our channel looks empty!
<Ekushey> maybe not
 * jpds hugs Ekushey 
 * Ekushey hugs back
<jpds> there; now it's not so empty
<Ekushey> it's friday the 13th! spooky!
<emonkey> Do I have to ask the freenode staff about freeing me from the 20 channels limit or is someody in here possibly able to do that?
<Palintheus> freenode staff has to set umode +u for you
<emonkey> thx
<udienz-> hi...
<udienz-> hi i'm ubuntu member, following intructions at wiki i must set up my cloack name at irc
<udienz-> anybody can help me?
<udienz-> my lp page is https://edge.launchpad.net/~udienz
<ompaul> udienz-, you need to be confirmed a ubuntu member not just a member of the various groups, let me show you this
<ompaul> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<udienz-> ompaul: i'm approved at 10th june
<udienz-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<ompaul> udienz-, they have to update your memberships before a cloak can be handed out which is why I threw that link out
<ompaul> :-(
<ompaul> udienz-, I have asked someone else to review what I just said for accuracy
<ompaul> please hang about a min
<udienz-> my name is in https: /edge. launchpad. net/" ubuntumembers
<udienz-> " mahyuddin susanto"
<udienz-> ompaul: okay
<udienz-> ompaul: thanks a lot
 * nalioth reviews ompaul 
 * nalioth rewinds ompaul 
<ompaul> nalioth, well do the business then we have confirmation on https://edge.launchpad.net/~udienz/+participation
<ompaul> nalioth, lp seems broken :)
<nalioth> so it does
<ompaul> udienz-, someone tells me if you click on all teams you get to see it :)
<nalioth> udienz-: can you /nick to your primary nick, please?
<udienzMahyuddin> ompaul: seem broken?
<udienzMahyuddin> ompaul: seems broken?
<ompaul> udienzMahyuddin, curtailing the membership list like that
<ompaul> I wants to see them all at once
<ompaul> not click on a linky
<nalioth> ompaul: it's all how you ask to see it
 * nalioth looks through the bottom of coke bottles
<udienzMahyuddin> ompaul: i know... but thanks for your help :D
<nalioth> udienzMahyuddin: did you get a PM from me and/or nickserv ?
<udienzMahyuddin> nalioth: yup, it works!
<udienzMahyuddin> nalioth: thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-13
<myusername> hey guys
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-14
<Nafallo> Philip5: ping
<Philip5> Nafallo: pong
<Nafallo> Philip5: du sag att jag sparkade ut goteborg?
<Philip5> såg att du sparkade ut någon kille men följde inte riktigt bakgrunden förutom att han bara snackade annat
<Nafallo> Philip5: gothenburg med nytt namn. han har senaste veckorna bara trollat politik.
<Philip5> aha, det är samma snubbe?
<Philip5> ok då hänger jag med
<Philip5> såg vad han skrev innan du kickade honom
<Nafallo> japp. blev lite val mycket politik till slut... kanns som att vi inte borde tillata den biten allt for mycket. speciellt inte som det verkar som regeringen driver igenom en del saker till slut :-)
<Philip5> nä och det är ett helt onödigt ämne i en ubuntukanal
<Philip5> som gjort att skapa osämja
<Nafallo> bra. skont att veta att vi ar pa samma niva :-)
<Philip5> finns andra ställen att snacka sånt på i så fall
<Nafallo> precis :-)
<Philip5> snackar man offtopic så tycker jag det får vara lite allmänna nerdgrejer eller väder och vind
<Philip5> typ inte sånt som är som gjort att skapa tjaffs
<Nafallo> vi ar snalla nog som det ar hur som... jag tanker bara aggera pa det om det gar till overdrift, som idag :-)
<Philip5> samma här
<Nafallo> :-D
<Philip5> så länge det är god ton och bra stämning så är det ju ofta lugnt
<Nafallo> sa... opar. behover vi fler? yeager ar ju knappast aktiv, men i nulaget har jag inte sett nagon vardig ersattare heller :-/
<Philip5> nä det är lite tunnsått med vettigt folk som är regulars.... mycket kids och så annars
<Nafallo> yeager och ozamosi forutom dig och mig :-P
<Philip5> men ozamosi är väl aldrig här nu för tiden
<Nafallo> precis
<Nafallo> du, jag och freenode staff da :-P
<Philip5> hehe
<Nafallo> johanbr, einand eller EAG kanske?
<Nafallo> delhage annars, men kanns lite markligt med tanke pa vem han jobbar for :-)
<Nafallo> iofs, behover inte vara nagon storre angelagenhet.
<Philip5> Nafallo: jobbar delhage på microsoft eller?
<Philip5> johanbr verkar rätt ok och einand också
<Nafallo> Philip5: redhat :-)
<Philip5> EAG kan säkert hålla ordning på folk men kanske inte har så mycket linuxkunnande om nu det ska vara ett krav
<Nafallo> einand kan iofs vara ratt envis ibland :-P
<Nafallo> tror iofs vi kan se om vi behover fylla pa forst.
<Philip5> funkar det inte så får man väl göra en ändring på det om någon av dem skulle missköta sig
<Nafallo> sant.
<Nafallo> johanbr is another op on #ubuntu-se :-)
<Nafallo> for whenever people read their scrollback ;-)
<Nafallo> johanbr: kommer upp lite roliga diskussioner har da och da, men ar oftast dott. jag och Philip5 anvande den har kanalen nar vi pratade om vem vi skulle kunna tanka oss att ha som op ocksa :-)
<johanbr> Ok. Nåt ska man väl ha den till. :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> så man kan snacka lite bakom ryggen ;)
<Philip5> nä så illa är det inte
<Nafallo> tror den ar loggad ocksa :-P
<johanbr> Dåligt ställe att göra planer för världsherravälde, alltså. :)
<Nafallo> hehe
<Myrtti> Hi HardDisk :-P
<HardDisk> good morning, I was wondering about having channel op status for #ubuntu-eg, I already am in the process of applying for ubuntu-membership on the 17th for EMEA and the current op of #ubuntu-eg has not been active for over 3 months (not joined), nor has his LoCo status.
<HardDisk> hehe hi :)
<HardDisk> stalking me I see :)
<Myrtti> nope, I'm an op of #ubuntu-fi so I've been here for loooooong loooong time
<Myrtti> :-)
<HardDisk> alrighty, well I made my comment, and hope to hear some positive feedback.
<Myrtti> ohmy
<Myrtti> that channel access list is sad beyond belief
<HardDisk> yes I know, because the LoCo leader hasn't made any effort.
<HardDisk> Hopefully in due time with my work http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SamAzab I will even apply to take over as LoCo leader.
<HardDisk> even mentioned are my irc support at #ubuntu and I have ops to back this claim such as Jack_Sparrow
<HardDisk> and even started a small blog :) http://sambuntu.blogspot.com
<Myrtti> that's cool, when you're approved you can put it to planet ubuntu like I did the day before yesterday :-)
<HardDisk> so effort is being made.  Also hopefully I will have gathered some people to do a proper Install fest.
<HardDisk> yea, I love reading Planet ubuntu, to be honest one of my favorite people brandonperry (just made a new member) writes nice articles.
<HardDisk> I would write in Arabic, but I doubt that anyone would understand it :) so I will leave that part to my personal blog
<HardDisk> it's 8:40am here, I know time zone differences is annoying, so I will just idle here while I prepare to go finish some work and might get a reply.
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> same timezone than me then
<Myrtti> forgot that totally
<HardDisk> nice meeting you btw :)
<Myrtti> I just read your wiki page and had a glance of your blog
<Myrtti> nice work
<HardDisk> small things, nothing big, I'm not a linux guru
<HardDisk> but I do what I can
<Myrtti> that's how I started, you seem to have found some intresting stuff
<HardDisk> right now I'm just doing some arabic translation on launchpad for Blueman and might continue other work I left off.
<Myrtti> which reminds me that I should blog about few findings of my own
<HardDisk> I try to keep my blog personalized, you know what I mean? nothing fancy for the intermediate ubuntu user.
<HardDisk> I keep things informal and fun a bit for the noobie
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> you know, this might just be the incentive I needed to finish my blog post about bash, rsync, tar, split
<HardDisk> nice
<Myrtti> It's been on draft stage for over six months >___<
<HardDisk> I'd definitely read the bash one
<Myrtti> well basically it's all about the one thing, my backup system
<HardDisk> oh and tar, you reminded me I will write a blog about file compressions good idea :)
<HardDisk> ah
<HardDisk> well wouldn't sbackup for example be easier?
<Myrtti> 1.2G	/home/backup/backup-latest-desktop.tar.bz2.00
<Myrtti> 2008-06-10_00:33:17 desktop packed 2008-06-09 laptop not packed
<HardDisk> since that's what it is basically, a frontend to rsync
<HardDisk> have you tried sbackup?
<HardDisk> or because your method is CLI
<Myrtti> nope, I didn't know it was there when I drafted my first outlines of the script I use three years ago :-)
<HardDisk> ah you see
<HardDisk> someone beat you to it :)
<Myrtti> yep
<HardDisk> it's a really nice application too, very easy and customizable
<HardDisk> I use that as well as remastersys
<HardDisk> remastersys if you haven't heard of it, you can create your own ubuntu bootable from your current installation.
<Myrtti> but now I'be got a script that backups my home dirs on three machines, excluding stuff I don't like to be backupped (music, video, virtual machines (those are backupped differently)) etc.
<HardDisk> so after I install all my apps etc I can make either a redistributable dvd with the installed updated apps and create a dvd that is basically a livecd version of my installation including /home/ dir
<Myrtti> cool
<HardDisk> actually it's supported by Linux Mint
<HardDisk> I made a few "update" ubuntu dvd's that way so I don't have to download updates from the net, especially to people's computers where they don't have fast DSL (256kbps)
<HardDisk> or if I dont want to carry my portable HD with 30GB of mirrored repositories
<HardDisk> now I talked too much, the people incharge won't see my request :/
<HardDisk> all your fault!! :D
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> they'll have their backlogs
<Myrtti> if not, I'll poke them
<HardDisk> thanks Myrtti :)
<HardDisk> btw..since the meeting is on 17th 18:00UTC I think it was, IF you want to support me for membership I'd appreciate it :D
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ^ would you mind checking that the EMEA meeting is added to the fridge calendar since it apparently isn't right now, thanks.
<HardDisk> no pressure...
<Myrtti> hrmhmp
<Myrtti> I rely on these things to the fridge.ubuntu.com calendar
<Myrtti> which seems to be out of date on EMEA meeting, again.
<Myrtti> *grumble*
<HardDisk> I forgot the nick that told me but it was the guy who is actually arranging/head of it..
<HardDisk> he told me about it, so that's why I applied yesterday to be able to come to the 17th meeting
<Myrtti> Seveas...
<HardDisk> that's it
<HardDisk> Seveas
<Myrtti> would you mind poking him about it too
<HardDisk> tell him what exactly?
<Myrtti> oh, I think I'll poke him myself
<Myrtti> since I poked about the exact same thing last week
<Myrtti> well, this week actually
<HardDisk> oh ok
<Myrtti> there
<HardDisk> I'll leave him a message on the channel
<Myrtti> I msg'd him already
<HardDisk> ok
<HardDisk> I don't like to pm ops :) not polite.
<Myrtti> heheh
<HardDisk> thanks btw
<Myrtti> np
<HardDisk> ok back to my work
<HardDisk> ttyl
<Myrtti> :-)
<HardDisk> break time :)
<HardDisk> phew...
<HardDisk> please check the room Myrtti if you have op status
<HardDisk> bullgard, tenX and mohadib
<Myrtti> hum, #ubuntu?
<HardDisk> yea just keep an eye out.
<bangky_> hi guys, anyone free to answer a query?
<elkbuntu> do you mean question or /query?
<bangky_> umm.. question :)
<elkbuntu> ask away
<bangky_> thanks :) was wondering whether the ubuntu-sg channel still exists?
<stdin> looks like the channel is still registered but empty
<stdin> and the contact hasn't been seen in a year
<bangky_> yep, that's appears to be the case :)
<stdin> and seeing as the contact is the only one on the access list, I'd say it's dead
<bangky_> stdin: :(
<HardDisk> I wonder if any channel op is available and has read my backlog request, if not I am willing to repeat what I request.
<jrib> HardDisk: better to repeat it instead of making that statement :)
<HardDisk> :)
<HardDisk> ok
<HardDisk> good morning, I was wondering about having channel op status for #ubuntu-eg, I already am in the process of applying for ubuntu-membership on the 17th for EMEA and the current op of #ubuntu-eg has not been active for over 3 months (not joined), nor has his LoCo status.Hopefully in due time with my work http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SamAzab I will even apply to take over as LoCo leader. Even mentioned are my irc support at #ubuntu and I have ops to
<HardDisk>  back this claim such as Jack_Sparrow and even started a small blog :) http://sambuntu.blogspot.com
 * elkbuntu bops HardDisk over the head
<HardDisk> haha sorry!
<elkbuntu> not a problem. i may have let it go on so that any egyptians who read the meeting logs find out ;)
<HardDisk> no problem
<HardDisk> mafeesh moshkila
<HardDisk> that's another word to learn for the day, ok no more :)
<HardDisk> well two words..
<elkbuntu> :)
<meisok> hi there, I am now an Ubuntu member (https://launchpad.net/~meisok), can someone please give me an "ubuntu/member/meisok" cloak? Thank you.
<jpds> PriceChild: ^
<Myrtti> meisok: have you setup your nick already?
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> followed *all* the steps?
<jpds> Myrtti: yeah, I took him through it.
<meisok> Myrtti:
<meisok> I think that if
<Myrtti> jolly good
<meisok> :)
<jpds> welcome back stdin
<stdin> wifi is such a fickle creature :/
<meisok> done!! thanks!! ;)
<twax> hi
<twax> is this the right place to ask about the community guidelines and related topics?
<Nafallo> no.
<Nafallo> not sure where either, but #ubuntu could probably guide you.
<PriceChild> twax: which guidelines/topics?
<twax> does the use of a full stop after your single "no" mean something like "dont dare to ask further"?
<Nafallo> no. it just means that this is not the correct channel for discussing the CoC :-)
<twax> and #ubuntu seems to be a channel about technical questions rather than a place to talk to members of the irc concil
<Nafallo> oh. this is the IRC Council's channel. guess it's not the CoC you want to discuss then :-)
<twax> s/concil/council/
<twax> Nafallo: are you a random chatter or somebody who is in the council?
<Nafallo> I'm an op at another Ubuntu channel. not in the council.
<PriceChild> twax: what's the question you want to ask?
<twax> Nafallo: i would appreciate it then when you leave the answers to those people who know what they are talking about
<twax> PriceChild: hang on a moment till the noise settles
<Nafallo> they idle here. just ask :-)
<elkbuntu> twax, you have not actually asked any question, only if you can ask a question. it's best if you ask it so we *know* where it fits rather than leaving us to *guess*
<twax> more noise. more moments to wait
<elkbuntu> and please, dont insult people with ubuntu/member/$nickname cloaks. they generally *do* know what they're talking about.
<twax> and i am not going into details here on this channel after the weird attitude of Nafallo and elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> that's a free 'community guideline' tip.
<twax> i am not going for more noise which will most likely lead to disharmony
<elkbuntu> twax, i am the irc council. care to be less rude and waste less of my time?
<twax> elkbuntu: you are a person. the council seems to be a group of people. i would like to talk to an alternative member. you seem not appropriate for my problem
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, is also one. but since you've now lost your window of opportunity to talk to me, since i need to go do stuff post haste, you're now back to a singular. sorry.
<twax> yeah, you better leave this to other people, thank you
<twax> problem is when you are supposed to complain to a barking dog about barking dogs and try to stay peaceful the same time. this can hardly work out for a new user
<twax> when i receive more abuse while i try to report abuse, then i slowly get the feeling it requires more powerful weapons to sharpen this
<Nafallo> twax: sorry about my hard no. I translated 'community guidelines' to the 'code of conduct' in my brain. feel free to ask your question :-).
<twax> Nafallo: your "no" was not hard. the noise you created was just ... irritating
<twax> and yes, i know it would be worse on #ubuntu with 800 losers
<Nafallo> twax: well. you are the one creating noise at the moment... what was the question again? :-)
<twax> dude. that people who join a channel to receive some form of support most likely creates some noise for those who idle there without positive intentions
<twax> maybe you just part?
<Nafallo> not likely.
 * jussi01 hugs Nafallo
<twax> since you have a shiny cloak you could spend your time with development related tasks
<twax> instead of making fun of grumpy users
<twax> i find that more ... constructive
<Nafallo> twax: I've been doing that since 4.10...
<twax> Nafallo: today matters. get busy, please.
<Nafallo> twax: also. the cloaks are for ubuntu members. you can be one of those by any contribution :-)
<twax> no, really. you can offer payment and i wont accept such a cloak
<Nafallo> twax: no one makes you :-)
<twax> to be unaffiliated is the way to go. less risks to be associated with people you cant respect
<twax> at least i learn about the value of the community guidelines indirectly :)
<twax> harder this way, but it seems to work
<Nafallo> twax: I'm an individual even if I'm part of Ubuntu.
<twax> you signed a piece of paper i guess
<twax> like some other people who enjoy being abusive pricks
<Nafallo> you are clearly out of focus for that discussion :-)
<twax> but you are doing whatever you do "since 4.10" so you obviously make the right "people" happy
<Nafallo> and no. I cryptographically signed a text on launchpad ;-)
<Nafallo> nope. I'm not.
<Nafallo> I'm only maintaining a single application.
<twax> but you must be pretty damn proud of it when you have to mention that you "develop" since 4.10
<Nafallo> twax: I'm proud of being part of this community since before the first version came out indeed :-)
<twax> now i learned something about the value of the community guidelines _and_ i turned amused from being grumpy. thats not bad
<Nafallo> yay! success for me then :-)
<Nafallo> I tend to like amused people better.
<twax> success would imply that you had a plan. which would be very, very silly of you to claim
<jussi01> twax: is there something we can help you with?
<twax> cause from my point of view it looks like an ubuntu developer is trolling a user on the channel where people usually receive support with irc council related problems
<twax> jussi01: hang on a moment. let me check first who you are inside this community before i run into the next "successor"
<jussi01> twax: this is the international IRC operators channel for IRC problems withing the international channels - for the main channels, #ubuntu-ops is the place.
<twax> no i dont think #ubuntu-ops is the right place
<twax> at least not when i read the wiki right
<jussi01> twax: you came here with an issue - was it within the intenational (loco) channels, or within the main channels #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc?
<twax> jussi01: i need a bit more time to lookup some data
<twax> i think i found a nice person who i can contact :)
<twax> have a fantastic day you all
<johanbr> So in the end he made all this noise over... nothing?
<Nafallo> japp. stammer bra :-P
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-15
<julio_neto> algum de vocês é do #ubuntu-br ???
<julio_neto> ou entra no $ubuntu-br
<julio_neto> *ou entra no #ubuntu-br
<emgent> hello
<emgent> someone can join ubottu in #rapache-devel ?
<Myrtti> the question would be "why it should?"
<emgent> rapache is allocated in launchpad, i only ask if it`s possible have ubottu in rapache room.
<Myrtti> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> emgent: we dont put ubottu into a lot of channels because she is enormously overloaded. However you can grab the source from LP and run your own if you care to.
<emgent> ok thanks
<jussi01> emgent: or ping nalioth to ask for the status of ubot3
<takdir> how i can get ubuntu cloaks in irc like ubuntu/member/nickname ?
<takdir> http://launchpad.net/~muhammad-takdir
<takdir> :)
<jussi01> takdir: you need to be an ubuntu member. are you?
<jussi01> ahh, yes you are
<jussi01> !cloaks | takdir
<ubottu> takdir: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<takdir> jussi01 : yup, i'm ubuntu member
<jussi01> takdir: please make sure your nick is setup and ping PriceChild afterwards
<takdir> thx jussi01, i've been setup my nick
<jussi01> ok, so its time to hurry up and wait :P
<takdir> :)
<takdir> !ping PriceChild
<ubottu> Factoid ping pricechild not found
<takdir> :D
<takdir> jussi01 : what next ? waiting ? O:-)
<takdir> :)
<Myrtti> yup
<takdir> oh ok. Myrtti
<PriceChild> takdir_: please nick back to takdir
<PriceChild> done
<takdir> thx PriceChild :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-09
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-my, executablez said: !forget
<ubot2> blahdeblah called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
<bcurtiswx-mini> mootbot MIA?
<jussi01> nalioth: you around?
<compengi> jussi01, i contacted popey awhile ago about our loco team issue, and i got few directions to redirect the case to the ubuntu council. but due to my exams now, i couldn't complete my report
<compengi> that's why i'm here now for the channel
<jussi01> compengi: I think nalioth is the guy to help sort you out, please wait for him
<compengi> sure :)
<ubot4> Bassetts called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<kalon33> hello all
<kalon33> is there an IRC concil member here ?
<kalon33> *council
<kalon33> plese
<kalon33> *please
<kalon33> (sorry !)
<kalon33> bcurtiswx: could you help me registering an Ubuntu IRC cloak please ?
<nalioth> kalon33: it's best to just make your request  :)
<bcurtiswx> im not an IRC council Member, sorry
<bcurtiswx> but there is someone here who can help you one your request is made ;-)
<nalioth> kalon33: do you have a launchpad page?
<kalon33> sorry nalioth, I'm not quite familiar with this ^^
<kalon33> yep
<kalon33> ~kalon33
<kalon33> I'm an Ubuntu member
<kalon33> bcurtiswx: thanks for helping me :)
<kalon33> do you need some more info nalioth ?
<nalioth> kalon33: /whois kalon33
<kalon33> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> any time  :)
<kalon33> now, my nickname is definitely reserved to me ? Which are other avantages of this ?
<kalon33> (sorry, I don't know more about IRC apart common commands and functions)
<nalioth> so long as you use it once every 60 days, it'll stay reserved for you
<nalioth> Want to see if someone is identified to services at a glance?  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing kalon33
<nalioth> the URL i just posted is one good reason
<bcurtiswx> kalon33: its reserved to you (as long as you don't share your login information).  This means you will always have the same name (you don't risk someone stealing it).  Not much "advantages" after that I don't imagine.  If you are chanop then CHANSERV will know who you are and auto-op you (as long as the channel is set to autoop)
<bcurtiswx> i'm not exactly sure what the rules say here, but if you need an IRCop for troubles in a channel you can use /wallops <message>
<kalon33> thanks to both of you nalioth and bcurtiswx :)
<bcurtiswx> you are welcome :)
<compengi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-10
<fccf> can we add !netbook to ubottu's database .... I'd like to see a link for that cause we have been getting alot of support req's for the netbook
<fccf> !netbook is The Ubuntu Netbook Remix or UNR is a specially developed desktop for smaller laptops... For more information on UNR please see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<fccf> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<fccf> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<fccf> !unr is The Ubuntu Netbook Remix or UNR is a specially developed desktop for smaller laptops... For more information on UNR please see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<niko> hi there
<nalioth> w/ 8
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-11
<ebel> #ubuntu-ie doesn't have a ubotu anymore?
<ebel> nalioth: you know about ubotu? There's no ubotu in #ubuntu-ie (Irish LoCo Team channel)
<Pici> ubottu hasn't been ubotu for quite some time.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Yes, I know bot, quiet you.
<ebel> oh ok, ubottu then
<ebel> The only one we have is locobot_X
<ebel> we used to have an ubott?u.
<nalioth> ebel: good to go now?
<ebel> nalioth: oh yes that works now :)
<ebel> Thank you :)
<nalioth> you're welcome
<jester1-> hi
<jester1-> no LjL around? our italian floodbots are out
<niko> -it ?
<niko> no access on it, sorry
<jester1-> niko: sigh
<jester1-> i will try to find ljl more late
<niko> if you need uBOTu-fr temporary
<jester1-> niko: yes if it is possible
<niko> can you give me +O ?
<jester1-> niko: in #ubuntu-it
<jester1-> sure
<niko> !join #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu-it
<niko> s/me/uBOTu-fr/
<niko> don't need op myself
<niko> if you op the bot he should do the job
<jester1-> niko: you are op now
<niko> jester1-: i don't need
<niko> just op the bot :)
<jester1-> the name?
<niko> uBOTu-fr:
<jester1-> done
<jester1-> thank you
<niko> you'r welcome
<jester1-> i add it in access list so it is good in the futere too
<niko> ok
<niko> if you have an italian message for flood kick
<niko> give me :)
<niko> !config channel #ubuntu-it supybot.plugins.FloodProtect.reasonKick
<uBOTu-fr> niko: don't flood : use pastebin to copy/paste, please.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester1-> niko: no problem for now, the importanto is to prevent flood
<ubuntu-fr-irc> ping nalioth
<ubuntu-fr-irc> could you give an ubuntu cloak to this account, which is the master of #ubuntu-fr* related channel
<niko> just to avoid real ip appears
<nalioth> the account will need an alt nick
<niko> ok
<niko> done.
<ubuntu-fr-irc> thanks nalioth :)
<nalioth> :)
<jester-> niko: antiflood uBOTu-fr is by supybot + plugin?
<niko> jester-: yes
<jester-> niko: private plugin?
<niko> !download
<uBOTu-fr> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<niko> ( FloodProtect plugin )
<niko> you need to change irclib or utils too
<jester-> :D thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-12
<m4v> niko: ping
<niko> m4v: yes
<m4v> we're giving a test run to a factoid bot  in #ubuntu-es, can you set the char prefix for call uBOTu-fr to something else or disable it for #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-es-ops?
<m4v> config channel #ubuntu-es supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars ''
<niko> it s channel specific ,?
<m4v> yep
<niko> !config channel #ubuntu-es supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars @
<uBOTu-fr> !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niko> !config channel #ubuntu-es supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars '@'
<uBOTu-fr> niko: ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> can't you disable it? with ''
<niko> ( uBOTu-fr have factoids rn )
<m4v> if we need to call it we can use the nick
<niko> !config channel #ubuntu-es supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars ''
<uBOTu-fr> niko: ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niko> !config channel #ubuntu-es-ops supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars ''
<uBOTu-fr> niko: ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> niko: thanks, and yes, I know that it has factoids, but by using #kubuntu-es's bot we won't need to rebuild the factoid database
<niko> ok, no matter :)
<m4v> niko: config options that are prefixed by a '#' when you do a "config list" can be set to be channel specific :)
<erUSUL>  insmod in #ubuntu deserves a kick or a ban
<bazhang> they both do
<jpds> He left.
<bazhang> yep
<jussi01> erUSUL: ubottu has @commands and !factoids ;)
<erUSUL> jussi01: ok ok point taken
<jussi01> erUSUL: no probs, just making sure. (given I own the bot and so...) :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-13
<Nafallo> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nafallo> !abotbuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abotbuse
<Nafallo> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Nafallo> ha!
<Myrtti> whut?
<Nafallo> found it :-)
<Nafallo> needed it on -server :-)
<manu_> wenas
<manu_> alguein por aqui??
<Myrtti> ?
<manu_> hola
<m4v> manu_: que necesitas?
<manu_> nada gracias esq estoy familiarizandome con esto
<m4v> manu_: ok, pero este canal es de operadores, si necesitas ayuda sobre k/ubuntu fijate en #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-14
<niko> gni ?
<manu_> ok gracias
<Nafallo> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-14
<HardDisk> I would like to be removed as operator from #ubuntu-eg please and if someone comes forward to apply fair enough.  I am tired of the childish behavior and actions by the  Egypt Team, therefore if they want the channel they can have it.
<m4v> HardDisk: if you want to be removed of the access list of #ubuntu-eg, you can do that by yourself, you have enough privileges.
<noxprime> hi!
<noxprime> just to notify that I created the channel #ubuntu-ci for Côte d'Ivoire LoCo Team
<noxprime> Thanks
<noxprime> please how can I get and use a bot in my team channel ?
<jussi> noxprime:  1 moment
<jussi> lubotu3: join #ubuntu-ci
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> shouldn't it go like "buntu-[twolettercountrycode]-[rest]
<Tm_T> "
<jussi> Tm_T: isnt it doing that?  or is Côte d'Ivoire not ci ?
<Tm_T> I don't know, I havent woken up yet (:
<jussi> hehe
<Tm_T> it is CI, ignore me
 * jussi hugs Tm_T
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-16
<East_Coast_Girl> hello :)
<nhandler> Hello East_Coast_Girl, can I help you with something?
<East_Coast_Girl> Ummm yeah
<East_Coast_Girl> Hello there! Right now, I am a very confused newb about this ... I have 2 VIA Raid cards in my system (VT6410) running Ubuntu 10.04. Disk Utility DOES see them using the pata_via driver but the hard drives attached to them aren't showing up. How do I set the cards up so that the drives are seen? I really don't want an actual RAID, I just want the JBOD setting. All the drives are ATA drives (not SATA) with new cables if that
<East_Coast_Girl> helps. I have the ad.4, ataraid.4, and ar.4 files. Where do I put these files?
<East_Coast_Girl> I've tried basically everything I can think of to get these things to work including switching around jumpers, running some RAID discovery tools all to no avail. I need some serious hand holding at this point please or at least pointed to a really good tutorial that I can follow.
<nhandler> East_Coast_Girl: Try #ubuntu for support
<East_Coast_Girl> sorr/me facepalm
<East_Coast_Girl> d'oh ! Of course thanks  :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-17
<vu1kan> i'd like to request a cloak, here's my launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~vu1kan
<Pici> vu1kan: To be eligable for an ubuntu member cloak, you need to be an approved ubuntu member.
<Pici> !member | vu1kan
<ubottu> vu1kan: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Pici> vu1kan: If you'd like an unaffiliated cloak, you can request one in #freenode
 * erUSUL thinks should be a factoid for this ...
<vu1kan> whoops, guess i missed that bit. the faq at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks didn't make that part too clear
<jpds> erUSUL: Yo trabajo en casa a veces.
<erUSUL> jpds: ;) pero sólo a veces ... ^.^
<jpds> Mejor que nada.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-18
<micahg> hi, can we get an ubot4 in #ubuntu-mozillateam, please :)
<micahg> jussi: can you take care of ^^
<nhandler> micahg: jpds runs ubot4
<micahg> nhandler: k, well, people keep handing it off I guess
<micahg> jpds: ubot4 in #ubuntu-mozillateam please :)
<nhandler> micahg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots is usually up-to-date
 * jpds tries to figure out why it died.
<micahg> jpds: thanks
<IdleOne> who do I poke about getting my @ubuntu/member cloak? https://launchpad.net/~idleone
<nhaines> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<nhaines> Hrm, not sure that's it.
<nhaines> Maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks has more info.  :)
<micahg> nhaines: this is the right place
<micahg> nhandler: are you available to handle a cloak request?
<nhaines> micahg: that I know, but wanted to get the info and prereqs out there.
<IdleOne> nhaines: prerqs are handled. I was just approved in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<micahg> nhaines: looks like IdleOne did everything on there
<nhaines> IdleOne: congratulations then.  :D
<IdleOne> thank you!
<nhaines> nhandler has been pinged, so you're off to a good start.  I know mine didn't take long.
<IdleOne> waited almost 5 years, a little longer won't kill me
<nhandler> micahg: I'm not a GC. jussi, tsimpson, topyli, Pici: ^^^
<micahg> nhandler: sorry, I'm 0 for 2 tonight :)
<nhandler> :)
 * IdleOne pokes his op mentor *poke* Pici 
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> nhaines: last time I looked, I couldn't find a factoid for ubuntu/member/* cloaks, actually. Is odd.
<nhaines> rww: isn't it?
<IdleOne> rww: looks like a great factoid
<jpds> Hmm.
<jpds> supybots demand load.
 * vish pokes jussi ;)
<vish> jussi: when you get time , could you test Bug 566996 and say if it works or not  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566996 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu Lucid) "Humanity in KDE does not display volume icons." [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566996
<vish> the -proposed upload
<vish>  /end of off-topic
<DarkNemisis> er einhver íslensk hér?
<vish> DarkNemisis: this is an english speaking channel...
<Pici> Actually its not necessarily.
<jussi> vish: wrong :D
<jussi> see /topic
 * vish hides
<DarkNemisis>  /fail
<vish> hehe , no answer for ~15mins , but when someone says the wrong thing we have all \o/
<jussi> but no, likely no icelandic ppls here...
<jussi> DarkNemisis: Im located in .fi though :D
<DarkNemisis> jussi, http://www.icenews.is/index.php/2010/06/17/iceland-passes-law-on-press-freedom-and-protection/ care to chat abou this?
<DarkNemisis> in pm if required?
<jussi> DarkNemisis: you are probably better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * jussi is attempting to watch football....
<DarkNemisis> jussi, you in that chan?
<jussi> DarkNemisis: but there are plenty in #ubuntu-offtopic who would love to chat
<jussi> yes
 * jussi is almost everywhere
<DarkNemisis> cool
<DarkNemisis> thanks
<IdleOne> Can I get my @ubuntu/member cloak? https://launchpad.net/~idleone
<IdleOne> please :)
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson Pici ^^^
<tsimpson> you forgot topyli ;)
<IdleOne> ohhh topyli ^^^
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I did, sorry
<Pici> IdleOne: congrats!
<tsimpson> niko: you about?
<IdleOne> Pici: :) thank you
<niko> sure
<niko> congrats
<Pici> yay!
<tsimpson> :)
<IdleOne> thank you niko
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-19
<vish> hrm , shouldnt one be an Ubuntu member the have an @ubuntu/member cloak
<vish> s/the/to
<vish> oh well , the Americas board isnt as fast as the IRC team ;p
<tsimpson> considering it's been >24 hours, I'd have thought they'd have processed it by now
<easter_egg> Hi
<easter_egg> I recently approved in ubuntumembers team
<easter_egg> Can I have a irc/cloak?
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<easter_egg> my launchpad profile is just ~ayrton
<erUSUL> easter_egg: post the url of you launchpad page
<erUSUL> easter_egg: and wait for someone who can to give the thumbs up
<easter_egg> http://launchpad.net/~ayrton
<easter_egg> ok
<easter_egg> thanks
<erUSUL> jussi: Pici nhandler topyli < ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<marienz> easter_egg: note your current account name is not dns-able (I forgot what the ubuntu folks do in that case though)
<marienz> easter_egg: you might want to group the nick "ayrton" and change your accountname to that
<ayrton> marienz: done! o/
<easter_egg> marienz: I grouped, but the cloak doesn't worked.
<marienz> yes, I was confusing
<marienz> easter_egg: I'm waiting for a ubuntu group contact to confirm the cloak (they were pinged a little while ago)
<easter_egg> marienz: ah ok =]
<marienz> easter_egg: freenode staff (like myself) sets the cloak, but only after a ubuntu contact has confirmed it.
<marienz> easter_egg: see "/msg nickserv help set accountname" please
<erUSUL> easter_egg: weekends are not a good day for this kind of stuff... people is away from the keyboards
<marienz> easter_egg: (or better yet: wait for a group contact to show up and confirm changing that is a good idea :)
<easter_egg> thanks for help
<easter_egg> marienz: I setted now my account to ayrton, but I will wait =]
<m4v> -C10
<m4v> not this terminal
<jpds> C10 is not a bad bus.
<Nilotpal42> hello... how do i apply for a cloak?
<guntbert> Nilotpal42: are you talking about an ubuntu cloak or a general one?
<Nilotpal42> no an ubuntu one
<arand> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<arand> You need to be an ubuntu member.
<Nilotpal42> so i get one in 6 months... how do i get a general one till then?
<arand> Nilotpal42: Ask nicely in #freenode
<bazhang> 6 months?
<Nilotpal42> ok... thanks
<easter_egg> ah
<easter_egg> someone knows about my cloak subscription?
<guntbert> easter_egg: there is a subscription now? ;-)
<easter_egg> guntbert, cloak ask?
<easter_egg> cloak request?
<easter_egg> =x
<guntbert> easter_egg: request - that would be the word - sorry I didn't want to make fun of you
<guntbert> easter_egg: are you an ubuntu member?
<easter_egg> guntbert, yes
<IdleOne> easter_egg: provide link to LP page
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson Pici topyli ^^^
<easter_egg> https://launchpad.net/~ayrton
<IdleOne> easter_egg: now be patient :)
<bazhang> congrats easter_egg :)
<easter_egg> ok, I'm asking just to confirm
<easter_egg> bazhang, thanks =]
<easter_egg> IdleOne, I will be, thank you for help
<IdleOne> I got my cloak yesterday :)
<IdleOne> easter_egg: de nada amigo
<easter_egg> =O
<easter_egg> #fear
<easter_egg> Do you speak portuguese?
<IdleOne> I can read it
<IdleOne> I speak Spanish and Italian
<IdleOne> French also
<tsimpson> niko, VorTechS: anyone available?
<niko> yes
<tsimpson> niko: hey :) could you please activate an @ubuntu/member/ cloak for easter_egg?
<easter_egg> IdleOne, oh! That's very good!
<niko> done
<tsimpson> thanks
<IdleOne> easter_egg (~paranoid@ubuntu/member/ayrton) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<tsimpson> and congratulations easter_egg :)
<IdleOne> \o/
<easter_egg> thanks everyone
<niko> congrats
<easter_egg> I will stop to flood the channel now =]
<easter_egg> IdleOne, careful to not compete with google translate
<IdleOne> haha
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-20
<lubotu1> In #ubuntu-chicago, micahg said: !cubs is A baseball team on the north side of Chicago
<lubotu1> In #ubuntu-chicago, micahg said: !whitesox is A baseball team on the south side of Chicago
<ZandreBran> hi guys. I was recently approved as an official member, please, how do I create my cloak?
<IdleOne> ZandreBran: provide a link to your LP account
<ZandreBran> https://edge.launchpad.net/~zandrebran
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson Pici topyli ^^^
<IdleOne> ZandreBran: now be patient and one of the above will get to it soon :)
<ZandreBran> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> Congrats :)
<ZandreBran> Congrats you to :)
<IdleOne> Thank you
<ZandreBran> o|-<[:
<easter_egg> ZandreBran, IdleOne can understood pt-BR too
<ZandreBran> sim, até prefiro.
<ZandreBran> é meu idioma :)
<ZandreBran> is my language :)
<IdleOne> I can read a little pt-br
<ZandreBran> IdleOne, I'm glad to be interested in Portuguese ;)
<ZandreBran> IdleOne, let's do an exchange? I taught writing in Portuguese and you teach me write English?
<IdleOne> ZandreBran: the best way to learn to write in English is to practice :)
<ZandreBran> IdleOne, Yes. I agree. so that the reading goes well :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-13
<peterKx> err, hi?
<LjL> hi
<peterKx> Is this a good place to ask a question?
<m4v> depends on the question, if you need Ubuntu support, check #ubuntu
<peterKx> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-14
<rbelem> hi there
<rbelem> i was accepted as kubuntu member some days ago
<Tm_T> hi belem
<rbelem> and i would like to use an ubuntu cloak :-)
<rbelem> hi Tm_T :-)
<Tm_T> rbelem: could you paste your launchpad profile?
<rbelem> Tm_T, yup
<rbelem> launchpad.net/~rbelem
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> is it possible to use something like this ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.professional.rbelem ?
<rbelem> Tm_T, ^
<Tm_T> topyli: nhandler: jussi: cloak ^
<Pici> rbelem: That cloak form is often used, take a look at my cloak ;)
<rbelem> Pici, that's nice :-) much shorter
<rbelem> Tm_T, this one is much much better ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.rbelem
<nhandler> Tm_T: I can't set the cloak until one of the other members of the council ACKs it :)
<nhandler> elky, tsimpson: ^
<tsimpson> nhandler: if you're still active, I'll ack the cloak
<marienz> I can set it if he isn't
<nhandler> Yep, I'm here
<nhandler> rbelem: You are now cloaked
<nhandler> tsimpson: ^
<Tm_T> nhandler: ah, good to know (:
<rbelem> thank you guys :-)
<foxbuntu> nhandler, you there?
<foxbuntu> Daviey, ping
<nhandler> Hey foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> nhandler, hey. Just got a memo stating my ubuntu member cloak was removed because I am no longer a member? What happened?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-15
<nhandler> foxbuntu: You need to be a member of ~ubuntumembers on Launchpad to have an ubuntu cloak, and you let your membership lapse
<foxbuntu> nhandler, I must have missed the email about it
<foxbuntu> do I just need to join the group?
<nhandler> foxbuntu: Have a link to your LP profile handy?
<foxbuntu> nhandler, https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox
<nhandler> foxbuntu: Actually, I'd need to talk to popey before re-adding you. It doesn't look like you expired, instead, your membership was deactivated for some reason
<foxbuntu> nhandler, really?
<foxbuntu> nhandler, Oh, I wonder if it happened when my gmail account was compromised awhile back
<foxbuntu> my LP account was disabled while I resolved that
<nhandler> foxbuntu: That might have something to do with it
<nhandler> foxbuntu: I'll try and talk to him and get back to you. We need to sort out the Ubuntu Membership before we can do anything about the cloak
<foxbuntu> nhandler, agreed
<foxbuntu> nhandler, well thanks.
<nhandler> foxbuntu: You are welcome. Sorry about all of this.
<foxbuntu> nhandler, no problem. just was worried that I somehow got the boot. Not sure what I did to cause such a thing
<foxbuntu> nhandler, Unless you ask Daviey ;)
<Daviey> foxbuntu: o/
<foxbuntu> Daviey, \o
<Daviey> foxbuntu: Yeah, the anti-foxbuntu council decided you didn't deserve it.
<foxbuntu> Daviey, thats gotta be a HUGE group
<Daviey> yah
<IdleOne> Daviey: are the invites ready for the party?
<foxbuntu> lol
<IdleOne> the one where we celebrate being rid of foxbuntu :)
<foxbuntu> you will never be rid of the foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> heh
<IdleOne> hehe
<Daviey> IdleOne: hmm, don't quite know how to say this.. so i'll just go for it.
<Daviey> you were not invited.
<IdleOne> figures
<Daviey> sorry :/
<IdleOne> s'ok.
<Daviey> Your recent anti-foxbuntu actions haven't well, lets just say, "up there" enough.
<Daviey> you need to raise the bar on your contributions.
<foxbuntu> lol
<IdleOne> I thought toilet papering his house would be enough
<foxbuntu> naw
<foxbuntu> im immune to that
<Daviey> I find it's much better to hack his gmail account and send spam to Launchpad.
<IdleOne> haha
<foxbuntu> Daviey, that did work quite well...
<Daviey> :)
<foxbuntu> but I did manage to return from it
<Daviey> foxbuntu: that was tgm4883 contribution, so we should have expected it to be half measures.
<foxbuntu> Daviey, ah...
<foxbuntu> Daviey, so true. It would have been just a minor annoyance and left me with bad food if was you
<foxbuntu> heh
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> right!  bed for this chappy.
<foxbuntu> alright...cya
<bstr8up> Heyoo, cani ask yall about pppoe?
<rww> bstr8up: #ubuntu-irc isn't a technical support channel. Perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu?
<bstr8up> i geuss i am, :) danke
<popey> hmmm, foxbuntu / Daviey / nhandler ...
<popey> "The membership status of Nick Fox (nickj-fox) in the team Ubuntu Members
<popey> (ubuntumembers) was changed by Alan Pope (popey) from Approved to
<popey> Deactivated."
<popey> Why did I do that then? :D
<popey> [07:28] <AlanBell> can a community council person help with removing a deleted profile from ~ubuntumembers please
<popey> [07:28] <AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members?active_start=300&active_batch=75
<popey> [07:28] <AlanBell> there is an entry in the group for Nick Fox ~nickj-fox and that profile has been deleted
<popey> [07:29] <AlanBell> the 410 error on https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox is tripping up one of my scripts
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/02/%23ubuntu-community-team.txt
<popey> thats why
<Tm_T> interesting
<Daviey> Ah, popey - his account was suspended when his account was compromised.
<Daviey> popey: Launchpad account ~popey is killing one of my scripts, can you take away their membership status? kkthnxbye :)
<bazhang> hehe
<popey> :D
<Daemeon> Good morning from south Texas, USA
<Daemeon> I just downloaded the 11.04 Live CD for Ubuntu last night, and due to certain hardware issues I'm having at the moment, I cannot use my cd burner. I used the netbootin prog to set me up with a bootable USB, but when I try to install via said USB, my system either A) hangs up, or B), kicks me out of the GUI setup interface and displays a rather verbose authentication failure error
<vish> Daemeon:  #ubuntu-irc isn't a technical support channel. Perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu?
<Daemeon> Ah. My misunderstanding. Thank you.
<vish> ..and yea, /me just lazy … just copy-pasted rww's earlier text :D
<m4v> there's a !support factoid, even though it is not explicit about u-irc not being a support channel
<vish> yup..
<nhandler> popey: Alright. That sounds like it was from the period where he had his account deactivated due to the email being compromised. I'm going to re-add him.
<foxbuntu> nhandler, thanks for taking care of that!
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, elky, topyli: Can you ACK a cloak request from foxbuntu? He has been re-added to ~ubuntumembers
<tsimpson> nhandler: go ahead
<nhandler> foxbuntu: You now have your ubuntu/member cloak again
<foxbuntu> nhandler, thanks so much!
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-17
<JanC> public warning message: fujisan has been trolling the ubuntu-nl channels again (using multiple nicks), I hope he's not going to visit other channels too...
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-19
<ziroday> Hi there, I accidentally let my membership lapse and subsequently my cloak was taken. I was wondering if someone would be so kind as to re-enable it? My LP ID is nickhs.
<ziroday> Thanks!
<serfus> ircc ? ^
<IdleOne> ziroday: please give a link to your LP page
<IdleOne> topyli tsimpson elky jussi ^^
<ziroday> https://launchpad.net/~nickhs
<popey> looks like nhandler added you back in on the 16th June after you expired on the 12th
<popey> interestingly you also expired on 26th may and was re-added by nhandler on 29th may
<ziroday> popey: aye, I sent him a quick email after I saw what had happened and he helped me out :)
<ziroday> and the time before that was an launchpad snafu IIRC
<popey> yeah
<ziroday> popey: oh and on an unrelated note I absolutely loved your review of songkick, it really is a neat app for iOS and left me yearning for something similar on Android
<popey> ☺
<popey> awesome
<popey> a friend of mine works there, so I promised I'd write something up
<popey> glad it was useful
<topyli> so if there's staff around, can we have an ubuntu/member cloak for ziroday please?
<ziroday> popey: well if they ever get an android app out I'll be on that like 6 year olds on cake :)
<ziroday> topyli: cheers
<popey> I believe they're working on it
<popey> when it released he told me it was the single most requested feature
<nhandler> topyli: Sure
<topyli> thanks nhandler
<popey> ziroday: just passed on your comment and he says "We're definitely doing an android app, I just don't know when yet"
<ziroday> popey: haha, neato
<nhandler> ziroday: You have your ubuntu/member cloak again
<nigelb> 16:08:34 -!- ziroday [~nick@unaffiliated/ziroday] has quit [Changing host]
<nigelb> 16:08:34 -!- ziroday [~nick@ubuntu/member/ziroday] has joined #ubuntu-irc
<topyli> yay
<nigelb> and there you go :-)
<ziroday> nhandler: fantastic thanks! (and sorry for all the trouble!)
<ziroday> nigelb: thanks!
<scottyfubar> anybody: how do I tell empathy to not list everybody joining/leaving of irc channels?
<scottyfubar> (minus "of")
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-11
<statik> Hi! I'd like to drop my outdated launchpad cloak and get an ubuntu member cloak instead. My launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~statik
<nhandler> statik: I'd be glad to help with the cloak change as soon as one of the Ubuntu Group Contacts approves it
<statik> nhandler: thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of ubuntu gcs, if one of em shows up i'd like to talk with them via /query :)
<nhandler> topyli, AlanBell, Pici, funkyHat ^
<TheLordOfTime> i think you just let slip who the GCs are, nhandler :P
<AlanBell> no great secret that the IRCC are the GCs
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<AlanBell> I am about to leave the office, but if you want to pop into #ubuntu-irc-council then one of us will probably be able to assist
<nhandler> AlanBell: Is the cloak request ok? He is an ubuntu member
<AlanBell> yes, that is most certainly ok
<nhandler> Ok, thanks
<nhandler> statik: You should be all set
<statik> gracias
<TheLordOfTime> nhandler: /query?
<nhandler> Don't forget to add statik to the cloaked users group on Launchpad
<LordOfTime> any of the GCs around?
<LordOfTime> so are none of the IRCC people (or the GCs) online?
<bazhang> for what?
<LordOfTime> cloak stuffs
<Myrtti> they have a backlog, if you stick around after making your request then things would be faster
<k1l> LordOfTime: dont ask to ask :)
<LordOfTime> Myrtti:  yeah, i cant respond once i'm back at work though :p
<Fuchs> LordOfTime: /msg memoserv help   is a great thing, plus the thing I already said on cloaks and how urgent they are ;)
<LordOfTime> yup
<Pici> LordOfTime: I need to confer with another IRCCer before I can ack your request.
<LordOfTime> Pici:  received, its a minor change, just to the accountname reflected in the cloak
<LordOfTime> nothing more
 * LordOfTime may not respond on this nick, so memoserv would be a better method of contacting me
<Pici> LordOfTime: Just a change of the cloak to reflect your new account name?
<LordOfTime> yep
<LordOfTime> that's all that i need changed
<LordOfTime> the TrekWeb part is already approved by me, i'm the GC for that group
<LordOfTime> just need an IRCC person to approve the change for the ubuntu part
 * AlanBell was going to confer with Pici :)
<Pici> No problem from that end.
<Pici> AlanBell: unless I'm forgetting something about the new dual cloak policies.
<LordOfTime> last i heard about dual cloaks for freenode, its primary/primrole/secondary.accountname normally
<AlanBell> dunno, more of a freenode policy than an Ubuntu policy I think
<LordOfTime> but its been a while since i had to check
<LordOfTime> FUCHS
<LordOfTime> whoops caps
<LordOfTime> Fuchs would know :P
<Fuchs> LordOfTime: I read along, no need for Caps.
<LordOfTime> Fuchs:  accidental capslock
<Fuchs> the cloak format in gernal will work, since it stays the same.
 * LordOfTime hates capslock
<Fuchs> I am not aware how ubuntu IRCC handles frequent cloak changes
<AlanBell> freenode were discouraging dual cloaks I believe
<Fuchs> well, he already has one, so changing it would actually work.
<AlanBell> sounds fine then
<Pici> Indeed.
<Fuchs> *shrug*
<Fuchs> so I shall change the cloak?
<Pici> Go ahead.
<Fuchs> LordOfTime / Pici / AlanBell done.
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<LordOfTime> thanks much
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<nhandler> Fuchs: That works too. As long as we can view the full MARK, it is probably fine
<Pici> Hm?
<Fuchs> Pici: nothing
<Fuchs> something about a different matter that ended up here, it seems
<Pici> Fuchs: staffer things, I get it.
<nhandler> Yep, sorry about that. Just ignore me
<paolettopn> Hi, can you help me for my ubuntu member cloak request?
<Myrtti> could you post your launchpad account page?
<paolettopn> yes  https://launchpad.net/~paolettopn
<Myrtti> paolettopn: are you a Ubuntu member?
<paolettopn> yes
<paolettopn> italian ubuntu member
<paolettopn> no international
<Myrtti> ah I see. well the Ubuntu member cloaks are for "International" members
<paolettopn> oppps... I'm sorry
<paolettopn> I don't know this
<paolettopn> thanks for your info
<paolettopn> bye Myrtti
<Myrtti> thanks
<paolettopn> to you
<Myrtti> bye
<paolettopn> bye  \O
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-14
<Kira> Hi everybody :)
<Kira> anybody here? I'm looking for help
<k1l> Kira: go on. then we can decide if we can help :)
<Kira> ok. I upgraded my lucid to maverick and added several PPA's and keyboard doesn't work in Xorg :) .. also onboard keyboard doesn't work too)
<Kira> my hardware is Acer 5750G
<Kira> Keyboard work in win7 and liveCD
<k1l> Kira: this is not a technical support channel (see topic). i think you want to try #ubuntu instead
<Kira> works
<Kira> sorry.. I'm abcent minded sometimes
<Kira> thanks for advice. bb
<k1l> no problem.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-15
<SteveRiley> hi there... requesting a Ubuntu member cloak. my profile: https://launchpad.net/~steveriley
<mkv> IRCC: ping ^
<mkv> SteveRiley: they might be sleeping, so try to hang around here.
<SteveRiley> mkv: okie dokie. i may have to go in an hour or two; will try again tomorrow if i don't see anything tonight.
<AlanBell> SteveRiley: hi
<SteveRiley> AlanBell: hi
<AlanBell> that all appears to be in order :)
<AlanBell> staff can we have an /ubuntu/member/SteveRiley cloak please
<SteveRiley> excellent :)
<Myrtti> SteveRiley: congrats :-)
<SteveRiley> Myrtti: thanks much!
<em> hello is anyone here from #ubuntu-uk?
<AlanBell> em o/
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-16
<Myrtti> REMINDER: services will go down in less than 10 minutes.
<Myrtti> PLEASE OP UP IN THE CHANNELS YOU HAVE FLAGS TO DO SO IN
<TheLordOfTime> anyone here an op for -bugs?
<TheLordOfTime> they dont have an op it seems
<TheLordOfTime> (at least none that have seen the memo)
<TheLordOfTime> might just need one in -hardened
<TheLordOfTime> since that's a relatively low-traffic channel
<IdleOne> I don't think we need to op in ALL the channels, some are rarely if ever troll targets
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> i'm thinking if services explode for an extended time though
<TheLordOfTime> (its known to happen)
<Myrtti> still doing last checks...
<Myrtti> all done!
<sandyd> hi, can you get ubottu back in #ubuntuforums please? Thanks.
<Unit193> jussi: Poke, ^^
<jussi> ubot5`: join #ubuntuforums
<ubot5`> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> aww
<AlanBell> ubot5`: nick ubot5
<Mkaysi> It might be more simple to just load NickCapture
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-17
<Unit193> Sure, anytime.
<Ormie> hi there, is FloodBot open-source?
<bazhang> nope
<Ormie> and you are the same guy from #freenode
<bazhang> yes
<Ormie> hello, what is the lines:seconds of floodbot to consider as flood?
<Ormie> um...
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-10
<Unit193> IdleOne: Poke, !kali is <alias> derivatives
<IdleOne> !kali is <alias> derivatives
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<Unit193> Danke.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-11
<tcarrondo> hi
<tcarrondo> anyone from the IRC council?
<AlanBell> hi tcarrondo
<tcarrondo> hi!
<tcarrondo> can I ask you for my IRC cloak?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~tcarrondo looks good to me
<tcarrondo> yep
<AlanBell> staff can we have an /ubuntu/member/tcarrondo cloak please
<tcarrondo> ;)
<Myrtti> yw ♥
<AlanBell> thanks Myrtti
<tcarrondo> thx
<tcarrondo> Myrtti, AlanBell,  thx to both
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-12
<ubot5> In ubot5, jbicha_ said: schedule is "A schedule of Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule"
<Unit193> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Unit193> Ah.
<ubot5> In ubot5, jbicha_ said: ubuntu-gnome is Ubuntu GNOME is Ubuntu with GNOME instead of !Unity. See http://ubuntugnome.org/ For support join #ubuntu-gnome
<Unit193> I'd think you can rework !gnome now, since installing ubuntu-desktop is clearly not the way to do it, as the factoid says (and it also says that it isn't the way to do it anymore. :P )
<ubot5> In ubot5, jbicha_ said: gnome is GNOME was the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu before !Unity To install it type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop » in a !terminal. See also !ubuntu-gnome
<Unit193> Does "...was the default Ubuntu !desktop environment before !Unity. To install gnome-shell..." make more sense to anyone else?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-15
<paddy> i have a complaint
<paddy> now that rww was invited to the show we can begin - can we, topyli?
<rww> yes hello, rww_man here
<paddy> rww, please try to contribute to the problem or shut up.
<rww> paddy: I stopped contributing to problems a long time ago, that's why I left Ubuntu.
<paddy> i had a situation with this rww person on #ubuntu-offtopic
<paddy> and i was asked by IdleOne to stop
<paddy> and i agreed
<paddy> after i agreed topyli came and set a mode without a reason
<rww> You are aware this isn't the ban resolution channel for #ubuntu-ops, yes?
<paddy> part of the problem was that rww used disrespectful language
<rww> for #ubuntu-offtopic, even
<paddy> e.g. he/she/it used the term "troll" to describe me as person
<paddy> things like that
<rww> I prefer the pronoun "it", no need for the other two.
<paddy> right now you act like an "it", sorry.
<topyli> paddy: if rww was a problem, it was fixed when he stopped actively operating our channels
<paddy> topyli, WHY did you set a mode when i agreed to stpo?
<topyli> if you believe i set +q for you in #ubuntu-offtopic without a reason, you should bring it up in #ubuntu-ops
<rww> paddy: because you're a persistant nuisance who should be exiled from everywhere you join, probably
<paddy> i asked WHY.
<rww> and thankfully the freenode illuminati is making good progress on that front
<IdleOne> I saw the entire conversation. What I saw was you trying to bait rww, if anything rww alerted the channel ops to a known problem user. Rather helpful if you ask me.
<paddy> and what role does this "rww" person play in the ubuntu community to have a word like this?
<Myrtti> are you one then? it usually cuts the chaff and goes to the point, some trolls acknowledge their trolldom
<paddy> i ask again, what role does this person havE?
<rww> paddy: I sit outside it and throw rocks at it.
<rww> paddy: I'm like you except not a creep.
<paddy> this will come to shuttleworth by ding dong i promise.
<IdleOne> I'm sure he looks forward to reading your email
<rww> also I delude myself that I'm somewhat more sensical
<topyli> paddy: rww has no official role afaik these days. that makes no difference however
<paddy> so you guys have a sexual online relationship with rww, is that "it"?
<topyli> not yet!
<rww> paddy: topyli and IdleOne don't, at least
<paddy> for sure?
<rww> topyli: sorry dear, I'm taken
<IdleOne> not with rww
<paddy> your word on it?
<IdleOne> he's cute but not my type
<paddy> i am not part of a gay mafia game or something?
<rww> paddy: I limit my Ubuntu operator sexchats to heterosexual encounters, sorry. I hope that doesn't curtail your fantasy life too much.
<IdleOne> well I think you have just proven why the quiet in -offtopic was a good decision
<topyli> paddy: if you're not, there's nothing wrong about that!
<paddy> 3 people it takes to troll me. 3.
<rww> actually it only takes one, topyli and IdleOne are just bored
<paddy> and the access as backup
<paddy> makes 4
<paddy> oh dear.
<IdleOne> rww knows us so well
<Myrtti> problem solved
<Myrtti> NEXT
<IdleOne> Satisfied customer?
<Fuchs> Myrtti: yes, hi, I'd like to complain about a user, "rww"
<topyli> this rww person never has twitter sex with me :(
<Fuchs> see?
<Myrtti> guise
<rww> twitter is bad, it makes you a twit :(
<Unit193> This user "Fuches" keeps PM'ing me and I don't like it!
<rww> 19:55:37 <paddy> you know they worship and protect you and thats why you beat a little schizophrenic mofo like me. how glorious.
<rww> for my next offering I demand ice cream
<rww> these burned cows you keep sending are not optimal
<Myrtti> take your flirting to pm, this is a logged channel >_____<
<rww> Myrtti: i am fine with that personally
<rww> anyways, now that the fun is over, BAI ♥
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-09
<mhall119> AlanBell: ping
<mhall119> AlanBell: I need to send a list of new IRC channels for UOS 14.06, what's the right email to send that to?
<mhall119> clarity: I have a list of channels I need created (and old ones that can be closed)
<Pici> mhall119: just send it off to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com and one of us will take care of it.
<Unit193> I'd say irc-council @ lists.ubuntu com
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> sent, thanks again
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-10
<mhall119> help! I really need those new UOS channels setup by 1400 UTC
<mhall119> AlanBell: canyou help?
<Pricey> mhall119: you just need channels created?
<mhall119> Pricey: yes
<mhall119> and the UDS bots in them
<Pricey> mhall119: You should be able to do this yourslef. Just "/join #ubuntu-newchannel" and "/msg chanserv register #ubuntu-newchannel"  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination is a useful link. See the access list addition entries especially.
<Pricey> Ah, bots will be a different issue.
<jose> mhall119: not sure if tsimpson is around, afaik he's the one in charge for the bots
<jose> channels were regged by Pici, though
<tsimpson> what channels are missing?
<jose> tsimpson: channels used are now #ubuntu-uOs-track-number, not #ubuntu-uDs-track-number
<tsimpson> and someone thought this was a good idea?
<mhall119> oh, did somebody create the new ones with uds?
<jose> yeah, channels are set up with uds
<mhall119> tsimpson: jono did, I can blame him for everything now :)
<tsimpson> I created -uds-platform-1/2, -uds-devops-1/2, -uds-users-1/2 as well as the -uos channel for it just forwarding to -uds
<tsimpson> I think that's the best thing to do for the rest of them right now
<jose> we would need to ask Pici to set up a redirect, he's got the flags
<jose> -uds-appdev-1/2 and uds-community-1
<tsimpson> I don't think were going to get a painless migration if we try and do it before 14:00
<tsimpson> I'm sure I checked the summit links in the last few days and they were all using -uds channels
<tsimpson> AlanBell Pici  hggdh Tm_T: ping for the above
<Pici> tsimpson: wait, where am I forwarding things to? from UOS to UDS?
<tsimpson> Pici: we need to register -uos- channels for the remaining -uds- channels and set +if -uds- in the -uos- channels
<tsimpson> we can reverse everything and migrate the bots for the next U[A-Z]S
<Pici> okay.... we should be good
<Pici> can anyone verify for me?
<Pici> mhall119: you *should* be set now... all the -uos channels I registered yesterday have been forwarded to their -uds counterparts.  Assuming that tsimpson has the bots there, we should be set.
<tsimpson> the bots are all set in the uds channels
<jose> Pici: looks like it's working to me :)
<jose> thanks, guys!
<mhall119> Pici: tsimpson so the channels are actuallys -uds- still?
<Fuchs> apparently both exist, and the o ones are +if to the d one
<Fuchs> which sounds correct
<Fuchs> (at least for the ones I checked, I don't have a list)
<tsimpson> mhall119: yes
<tsimpson> so the logs on irclogs will be -uds-
<mhall119> ok, I'll just update summit to point to those then too
<Fuchs> mhall119: the -o ones will forward users, unless  1) they can't join  (due to already being there, being banned or similar reasons) 2) they have forwarding disabled  (most users don't do that)
<mhall119> Fuchs: that's fine, but to avoid confusion I've updated Summit as well
<genii> If some people in here are also in -locoteams, sorry for the crossposting. But I think either channel may be appropriate to mention this....
<genii> Is there something which can be done about empty official channels? For instance, #ubuntu-arabic there is zero users there, just Chanserv. And #ubuntu-sa ( the Saudi channel) only has 2 bots and again Chanserv. We can't in good faith be suggesting users go there for support in Arabic.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-12
<MooDoo> morning all
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, MooDoo said: !- SuperMat1 is now known as SuperMatt - aha don't deny it
<MooDoo> ?  ooops sorry about that
<Fuchs> bad moodoo
<Fuchs> go to corner and feel ashamed for 10 minutes
<MooDoo> already did :(
<Fuchs> good, good  *pets*
<MooDoo> lol :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-13
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-15
<emma> Hi, is anyone from the Ubuntu IRC council here?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-08
<hggdh_> no visible staff available here... so #freenode, here we come
<hggdh> cm-t: I asked for a ubuntu/member/cm-t cloak for you.
<teward> hggdh: when is IRC staff ever on when we want em to be xD
<teward> :P
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> teward: but they do respond (and I already had an ack, but cm-t is probably sleeping now, so we will have to wait (he has to confirm the cloak name)
<teward> indeed
<teward> hggdh: indeed, but the original assessment remains :P
<teward> at least, when i lurk freenode they're never around XD
<hggdh> Murphy explains :-)
<Unit193> Flannel needs sasl already. :D
<teward> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-09
<Flannel> Unit193: I had it!  They deprecated it! So now I have to some manual tweaks and compiles and things to make it work again.
<Unit193> Flannel: Aha!  You used dh-blowfish, just switch to PLAIN and you're a-ok.
<Unit193> Erm, you're not connecting over ssl, don't use PLAIN.
<Flannel> Well, half the point of SASL is to not send things over plaintext :P
<Unit193> That's SSL.
<Flannel> No, SASL accomplished the same thing (where 'things' is a password)
<Unit193> Eh, not well, due to blowfish.  But anyway, yes you can do ECDSACHALLENGE, I do.
<Mikaela> Flannel: SASL PLAIN sends the username and password in plain text and DH-* were removed because they were insecure and people thought them to be more secure than SASL PLAIN + SSL. More about that at https://nullroute.eu.org/~grawity/irc-sasl-dh.html (down?) and http://kaniini.dereferenced.org/2014/12/26/do-not-use-DH-AES-or-DH-BLOWFISH.html .
<cm-t> Hi, I confirm ubuntu/member/cm-t is the cloack I'm asking for. Thanks to have asked this for me hggdh
<hggdh> cm-t: welcome :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-13
<Avenged3> Does ubuntu spy on what you do with your computer?
<Unit193> Nah they outsource that to the NSA.
<Avenged3> !ops | whats up
<ubottu> whats up: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Avenged3> <3
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-13
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> MooDoo hi there
<MooDoo> howdy Kilos are you well?
<Kilos> full of flu but ok ty and you?
<MooDoo> Kilos: it's monday and it's raining, i'm in a funk :) lol
<Kilos> raining here too and we dont get winter rains normally
<Kilos> keep warm
<MooDoo> keeping warm isn't a problem :)
<teward> is there a policy against the use of "LMGTFY" links as answers to people?  In many places, I see it as a "this is bad don't do it" thing... what's the policy for it in the IRC support channels for Ubuntu?
<Fuchs> teward: very much frowned upon
<Fuchs> teward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Fuchs> "Telling people to "RTFM" or to "just google it" is not very polite. Ideally, you should find them a link, or at least give them some directions to documentation they can use."
<teward> Fuchs: that's what I assumed - found an infraction therein in #ubuntu but it was only once
<teward> I was considering prodding them if they do it again to know it's frowned upon
<Fuchs> sure, a nice prod though
<Pici> I used to have a hilight on lmgtfy links... but most people don't use them anymore
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-15
<MooDoo> morning
<mariogrip> Hi
<mariogrip> (sorry, wrong channel)
<niko> :22
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-16
<MooDoo> morning all
<Dike> Hi
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-17
<nhandler> I think it might be time to close down #ubuntu-chicago. The team has been dead for several years. The only discussion that takes place in the channel is from random new users who find it and leave when they get no reply.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-14
<aisrael> I'd like to request ubuntu/member cloaking. https://launchpad.net/~aisrael
<Fuchs> aisrael: hi, please wait for IRCC to see your request
<aisrael> Fuchs: No problem, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-15
<hggdh> Fuchs: if there yet, please add a cloak ubuntu/member/aisrael for aisrael
<hggdh> (or any other staff, for that matter ^^)
<hggdh> aisrael: waiting for staff
<Fuchs> aisrael / hggdh: done
<Fuchs> hggdh: best poke #freenode or have a look at /stats p, at half past two in the morning I tend to be asleep :p
<Unit193> Weird sleeper, you are.
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-16
<hggdh> Fuchs: I realise some people need sleep ;-) I had not noticed you were marked away; as soon as I did I went to #freenode
<hggdh> Fuchs: thank you
<hggdh> (as you are away now, BTW)
<Fuchs> hggdh: no worries, just mentioning, as quite a lot of the most active staffers are not in here :)
<andi257> anyone here?
<andi257> nope?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-06-11
<Allie`> Heya - just letting you know bugzie/bugzie2 is known to be disruptive, and is currently attempting to bait staffers into banning them in #freenode
<Allie`> aaand bugzie3, apparently. >.<
#ubuntu-irc 2018-06-14
<hggdh> Unit193: just FYI -- Leann left Canonical, so you might get a flurry of emails on that
<hggdh> (she was using the @canonical email for pretty much everything...)
<Unit193> Ouch, OK.  Not sure if I know that one, noticed the last one that I asked you about due to the cloaks clean up script.
<hggdh> Leann was with the kernel team, I think she was managing it since Pete left for test/QA and other things
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-13
<githano> hi
<githano> anyone =
#ubuntu-irc 2020-06-08
<krytarik> Just figured out this didn't produce an error output here since the Xfce tracker wasn't preconfigured originally, and so it fails at setting it up already and just stops there.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-06-11
<Unit193> !wireguard
<Unit193> :o
